# Smoked Glass?



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

What is smoked glass? I have a 75 gal. tank that is a little over a year old and on the front glass there is a white smoked type film on it. It goes about 8 inches down from the top. It is only visible when I put my light to the front. I've taken the water level down and cleaned it with vinegar, tried a hard deposit scraper, and a algae pad...No luck with any of them. I have fish in the tank and it is driving me nuts not being able to get rid of it. I like to pull my light to the front instead of the middle of the tank because it makes my fish look better, and I can't do this with this film on the front. It wasn't always there, and now it is. could it be a defect in the glass? or what?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I researched this same issue with PP&G a couple of months ago on a similiar situation. We even had a Scanning Electron Microscope take images of the glass. At first we thought it was a reaction with the tin. Float glass (the kind that all aquariums and windows are made out of) is floated on a bed of molten tin when it's cast to make it flat and take the air bubbles out. One side of the glass is tin coated and the other is not. However after examining the surface we discovered that the cloudy side was not the tin side. Further examination revealed that the cloudiness is caused by sodium ions migrating through the glass matrix to the surface. It happens naturally to glass over time but only about 1 in 500,000 sheets will be affected enough to make a visible difference. Unfortunately there is nothing you can do about it to make it clear again.
If your tank is still under warranty you may be able to get it replaced.

Andy


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank You!!! Everytime I mention it in another forum no one seems to have the problem or answers back, at the LFS they look at me crazy when I try to explain it.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

It's not surprising that noone seems to experienced or have heard of the problem. It's a very rare phenomenon.


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

I guess I was lucky enough to be one in 500,000.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

woo hoo!


----------



## ajanin (Jul 24, 2008)

The entire front of my tank has that  . I guess i'm really lucky


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

My LFS guy I bought the tank from said the aquarium place won't replace the tank,but I'm going to call them. He recommended I flip my tank around that the back of the tank probably doesn't have it, Boy let me tell ya that ought to be a simple task. :x


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

My LFS guy I bought the tank from said the aquarium place won't replace the tank,but I'm going to call them. He recommended I flip my tank around that the back of the tank probably doesn't have it, Boy let me tell ya that ought to be a simple task. :x


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Scollie said:


> My LFS guy I bought the tank from said the aquarium place won't replace the tank,but I'm going to call them. He recommended I flip my tank around that the back of the tank probably doesn't have it, Boy let me tell ya that ought to be a simple task. :x


When you call the aquarium manufacturer tell them specifically what the other poster above said, that the glass has a visual defect.


----------



## Tigerdat (Jun 29, 2008)

Marduk said:


> Scollie said:
> 
> 
> > My LFS guy I bought the tank from said the aquarium place won't replace the tank,but I'm going to call them. He recommended I flip my tank around that the back of the tank probably doesn't have it, Boy let me tell ya that ought to be a simple task. :x
> ...


If its an all glass aquarium then its guaranteed for life, a Perfecto aquarium is guaranteed for 20 years. I would be calling my credit card company to reverse the charges if they don't exchange the tank....hopefully you used a credit card. good luck.


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

I've had the tank for a little over a year.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Reversing the tank really is a lot easier than breaking it down and taking it back and then setting up a new one. In the one case we researched it we were puzzled because only one panel had the mark and all the others were clear. If it was chemical etching in the aquarium all panels should have been affected.

What brand of tank is it?

Andy


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

All Glass brand


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm not looking forward to doing either.  But I have a UGF, if I reverse it I probably won't re- set up the UGF,plus I don't know what the back glass looks like, no easy way I guess. Thanks for all your input, really appreciated.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

You should be able to get it replaced. Call up Aqueon and ask for Rob Moneyhan and he can help you get a replacement. Aqueon is the new name for All Glass. Unless the tank is reef ready the front and back are identical and chances are only the one panel is affected so reversing it is still the quicker and easier option.
Andy


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for all your help Narwhal72. :thumb:


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

I wish I had an electron microscope handy on a whim! :thumb:

:lol:


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

it would be nice. Unfortunately we had to send it out to get examined.


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Well come to find out my tank is a Perfecto, All Glass was going to cover it, but as I was examining more I noticed it was Perfecto. Now I have to call them. But just to let people know the All Glass people were awesome. I hope I get the same results with perfecto, I'm sure I will.


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

Narwhal72 said:


> I researched this same issue with PP&G a couple of months ago on a similiar situation. We even had a Scanning Electron Microscope take images of the glass. At first we thought it was a reaction with the tin. Float glass (the kind that all aquariums and windows are made out of) is floated on a bed of molten tin when it's cast to make it flat and take the air bubbles out. One side of the glass is tin coated and the other is not. However after examining the surface we discovered that the cloudy side was not the tin side. Further examination revealed that the cloudiness is caused by sodium ions migrating through the glass matrix to the surface. It happens naturally to glass over time but only about 1 in 500,000 sheets will be affected enough to make a visible difference. Unfortunately there is nothing you can do about it to make it clear again.
> If your tank is still under warranty you may be able to get it replaced.
> 
> Andy


Now that is taking the hobby a little too seriously!! :lol:


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Sounds like Perfecto is going to replace it, I'll know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Well I'm pretty happy Perfecto is going to replace my tank. Now the fun part begins of taking down the old one with fish and everything in it, then putting the new one on the stand and putting everything back in...Any Ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

Scollie said:


> Well I'm pretty happy Perfecto is going to replace my tank. Now the fun part begins of taking down the old one with fish and everything in it, then putting the new one on the stand and putting everything back in...Any Ideas would be greatly appreciated.


get a rubbermaid of the same capacity (ideally, though a little smaller wont hurt.) transfer the water, fish and equipment to there. that keeps everything fine till the new tank arrives

then just set the tank up, and move the water, fish and equipment back into it.


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea!!! :thumb:


----------

